# Night time diarrhea?



## Poppios (Nov 6, 2012)

Evening;

I've had this stumping issue with my puppy.

For the past two and a half days she has had night time diarrhea. During the day she has her normal #2's and are of the same consistency for the past 3 weeks during the day but after she goes to sleep in her kennel in the middle of the night she whines to excess and she has had the most awful smelling pudding poops.

Nothing has changed in her diet, she still on the same food as the breeder had her on and has been eating wet (twice a day) and kibbles (more and more each day) with a treat here or there when she does potty outside. She sleeps with ZERO hassles in her kennel at night and had no had an accident in there yet but she sleeps 2 feet away from me so I hear her cries to be let out.

She is a 11 week old (11 weeks on Sunday) female pug and she has her second round of shots in a week from Monday. 

Other then the 5 minutes prior to doing her business she seems perfectly fine, eats/drinks fine and has lots of energy during the day and plays everyday with my mothers dog. (She is fully vaccinated if you were going to ask that)

Looking online there are tonnes of posts all over the internet about puppies with the night time poops but no one has a great idea on it so I ask if anyone has the same experiences? She seems happy and healthy 23.5/7 but poopy for a little while it seems every night :/


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

What brand is her food? How soon before bed does she eat? Does she go for a walk right before bed? Does she drink a lot of water?

Odd that it's only runny at night, sorry to bombard you with the questions!

Does she whine or ask to go out at night, or does she just go? If she just goes, does she then lay in it or does she have room in her crate to not have to be in her mess?


----------



## Poppios (Nov 6, 2012)

Sibe said:


> What brand is her food? How soon before bed does she eat? Does she go for a walk right before bed? Does she drink a lot of water?
> 
> Odd that it's only runny at night, sorry to bombard you with the questions!
> 
> Does she whine or ask to go out at night, or does she just go? If she just goes, does she then lay in it or does she have room in her crate to not have to be in her mess?


She seats presidents choice extra meat wet food/presidents choice puppy kibble. She eats dinner around 4-5pm and a walk around 6, 8 and bed time at 10:30-11. She usually does her normal #2 at the 8 o'clock walk. She drinks one bowl of water a day.

She whines to wake me up, never gone in her crate (yet) but there would be no room if she did. Its a 30"/medium crate. 

Its 2:30am and she's woken me up at 12:20 & 2:25 to outside tonight after going to bed at 11. She had a solid #2 at her 11 and 12:20 walk and just phantom poop now. We've had her for 3 weeks and her schedule is pretty good but now 3 nights without more then 90 minutes of sleep is getting rough. :-\


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Seems an ok food, and since it's only at night I wouldn't think it's the food. (link to puppy formula for anyone else to see).

Does she gets treats right before bed, chew toys, anything else?

Walking/running/exercising can have a kind of laxative effect on dogs (exercise boosts metabolism), but a few hours after a walk she should be ok. Something to consider as a possible contributing factor, but if she goes on other walks during the day and doesn't get diarrhea I think that exercise can be ruled out. Be thankful she wakes you up! It's a pain, but imagine waking up to mess and stink.. I'd rather be woken up a few times.

At 13 weeks old she is still developing bladder and bowel control. It's typical for a puppy to have to go out to potty during the night. Also, a lot of puppies seem to have some kind of digestive upset at night. Loose poops or vomiting bile.. they seem to all outgrow it.


----------



## Poppios (Nov 6, 2012)

Last night she woke me up 3 times (never more then once prior) and pooped but at least it wasn't watery mess. I've swapped her full wet to half wet / half moistened dry food for her meals.

As far treats she only gets small ones for going bathroom at the 8pm walk.


----------



## Dog Person (Sep 14, 2012)

Does she eat stuff during the walks? I ask this because my pup will have loose stools but she picks up things like sticks and stuff when running around the yard and the vet attributed the loose stools to the stuff she's picking up.


----------



## Poppios (Nov 6, 2012)

Dog Person said:


> Does she eat stuff during the walks? I ask this because my pup will have loose stools but she picks up things like sticks and stuff when running around the yard and the vet attributed the loose stools to the stuff she's picking up.


She has nibbled on some grass or a leaf but for the most part she leaves things alone. We had our first snow fall last night and she is eating snow this morning. Lol


----------



## Hambonez (Mar 17, 2012)

Is it possible she's just stressed at night and that's causing an upset belly?


----------



## Poppios (Nov 6, 2012)

Hambonez said:


> Is it possible she's just stressed at night and that's causing an upset belly?


I can't see it, she sleeps with zero issues and never fusses about being in the kennel. Only middle of the night poop ,missions.


----------



## Patty80 (Apr 29, 2020)

Hi:
My little puppy was the perfect dog for 2 month until She started having night time diarrhea for a month and a half. I took her to the vet several times, changed her food and she took prescribed medications and nothing worked. Until I read about puppy anxiety and night time diarrhea. Well, I started giving her stress relief tea and calming chews. After a week everything changed. She started sleeping through the night and no more diarrhea. Remember that stress relief tea have chamomile and lavender that help with digestion as well. I am happy that she can sleep and feel better. 💕🦮. I hope this help 🙏others


----------

